# Multi vs Single Dog Household?



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I've only ever owned one dog at a time (Lumi's only my second dog, total), but I always thought I'd like to have 2 or 3. This way they have each other for company and playmates, and I have different dogs for different activities; one may be a snuggler, one a master fetcher, one great on walks, etc. But, at the same time, I love making my dog my everything! My last dog was my world, and I never adopted a second while I had him because he was happiest as an only dog. He was a very sweet and gentle guy and easily overwhelmed by most dogs' doggyness. : P 

Here's my dilemma, will adding a second dog take away from the relationship I have with the first? I know I only have so much time, so if Lumi gets *all* my doggy attention now, obviously that will change if I have two dogs. Has anyone found it to make their first dog sad? And even though Lumi is such a friendly girl and always eager to meet new doggies, how do I know she'd be happy to have a new one live with us? I wish I could "rent" a puppy and see if she's just happy to have someone to play with, or if she's like "Can he go home now..?" Maybe I'm a little overly concerned about this because my last dog had issues in that department, and he's the only other dog I've ever owned. Should I just go on the assumption that Lumi would like another packmate? She does love to meet dogs in the grooming shop, on walks, at the pet store, etc., but that's still different than sharing a home, right?

I wouldn't be bringing anyone home for a long time, likely another year or more, so this isn't a pressing concern. I just wonder sometimes what I'd be getting myself into! : P I have started the search for a breeder, knowing that wait can be long for the right puppy, so I guess that's what's got me thinking/worrying. Love to hear your thoughts on keeping multiple dogs and how to go about keeping everyone happy!


----------



## chrishenn (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been asking myself the same question!
My boy will be 1 in May, and although i enjoy giving him ALL of my attention, i often think how lovely it would be to see him and another dog build their own relationship/friendship and how much joy i would get from seeing them play with each other, and such.
I've also been asking myself, if i were to get a 2nd poodle, would i get another boy or would i get a girl...
Food for thought i guess..


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I would never again get another dog for Tonka's sake. I've found other ways around the 'someone to play with' dilemma.

Having two dogs is, among other things, more chaos than one. And I prefer the simple life!  lol


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe you could try fostering for a rescue? That way you get to "test drive" some doggies and maybe even adopt one if Lumi got along with them, plus help out with a great cause. You could also pet sit - put up an ad on craigslist see if anyone in your area needs a petsitter for a few days. 

I would eventually like a second dog, too. Not for a very long time though, and I don't know how well I'd be able to handle the extra work and money that goes into it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

MPS* strikes again! 



* multiple poodle syndrome


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

I grew up in a single dog household. We had a maltipoo, Penny, who lived to be sixteen years old. When she was nine years old my mother decided to get another dog, another maltipoo, named Sadie. (Sadie will be eleven this year). The dogs got along all right, but it took awhile for them to adjust and they were never best friends.

After Penny died (Sadie was seven), we shipped Mya (she was supposed to be maltipoo---DNA test confirmed my suspicions that she was shih-poo...but that's a different story) in from Oklahoma. Again, Sadie and Mya now cuddle and tolerate one another, but they aren't best friends. Then again, Sadie is a bit neurotic and has had a lot of health issues.

When Mya turned two, I was allowed to bring my own dog into the household - Ryker. Ryker is the purebred poodle in the household and is close to Mya in age. These two are inseperable. I don't know if it's the lack of age gap or the opposite gender thing, but Mya and Ryker are buds. They cuddle and play together all the time. Actually, my mom gives me guilt trips about moving out that I'll be "breaking up the gang."

I think it largely depends on the dog. If your dog is older or doesn't do well around other dogs, she/he might be a one-dog household. I also think it depends majorly on if the owner wants and can afford (time and money) another dog. 

Personally, I couldn't imagine going down to a one-dog household and staying there. I could and would never love Ryker any less. I believe each dog has a separate personality and there are certain traits you just click with about each dog. 

I just want to bring up a point about what ArcticFox said - fostering and adopting can be highly rewarding, and I applaud people who do it. Sometimes, however, bringing new dog after new dog (as is the case with fostering) can stress out a dog more than just bringing in one new face and allowing an adaption process. Not to freak anyone out and play the fear game - but make sure you know where the adopted/fostered dog comes from. Being alone with a new dog with a sketchy background is one thing. But a friend of mine had a small mini poodle and brought in a foster. The dog was fine for months, but during dinner one night the mini poodle got too close and the fostered dog freaked and broke the poo's neck. Poor thing. So just be cautious.

Oh, and as far as gender, I've always heard the 'trying out' period lasts shorter with opposite gendered dogs (as long as both are altered). So boys go with girls and girls with boys. 

Good luck - hope I helped!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I agonized about adding another dog not because I was worried about Leroy - I was worried about myself! lol I wondered if I had the energy and time to juggle more than one dog.

Louis is not a poodle, but adding another dog has been one of the best decisions! People mentioned that if you're going to walk or let out to potty, one dog, it's not *that* much work with two. You still do need to have times where you give individual attention to each dog though - like taking one dog on a walk, and then the other dog to a friend's house. So they have separate time from each other, and quality time with you.

I personally like the size difference. I like how small and portable Louis is and how big Leroy is. Of course you have to supervise play time and they can never get two rowdy with each other, but they DO play together. They play tug, and if Leroy gets the toy, he will run around the couch and Louis will chase him. Louis also gets Leroy running in the backyard (Louis will "run like hell" like a Havanese, and Leroy will do poodle zoomies), of course this scares me sometimes cause I think he'll step on Louis but Leroy is careful.

Adding another dog to my household has not made Leroy sad. My husband comments that he thinks Leroy is "jealous" but I think that is humaniznig them too much. They both enjoy lots of attention and receive it. Having another dog has also made me less neurotic about Leroy being "the perfect dog." I always felt guilty when I didn't do enough with Leroy - like if he was crated for a couple of hours, and I could only walk him and not take him to the dog park. I feel more at ease even if we don't do a lot of activities because the dogs keep each other company. There is always something "fun" going on in the house. How the dogs get along though will rely on the dogs' personalities. Leroy and Louis are the same in how they always want to be with me and follow me around the house everywhere. Leroy has bad separation anxiety - Louis is very attentive but still independent. I can leave him crated, in a whole different room and he doesn't make a peep - even while I walk around the house. He never feels "excluded" from anything. He just chills out. I hope this will rub off on Leroy. SO - I love the personality similarities and differences and you will find yourself loving both dogs equally but for different reasons!

Good luck with your decision! Since you are waiting a year or more, I'm pretty sure that Lumi will feel secure that she is your baby, so adding another puppy wouldn't be a threat to her. I do wonder if Leroy would have reacted differently if I brought home a puppy. Maybe he would feel neglected, since puppies take up a lot of time - so you end up sacrificing quality time with the resident dog.

Here's some pics of the two:

(I'll be babysitting a friend's dog for two weeks! So I'll see how a THREE dog household is lol.)


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I am down to three! Must admit an even number is sometimes easier but it does mean I can leave two together while I have one on one time with the third. At my worst I confess to 10 dogs! My 7 salukis & my mum's Chinese Cresteds. At my really really worst I ended up with another 15 for a period of some weeks & that was An Experience to say the least. Tia was a little unsure when I added another Standard as he was a puppy but she has taken to the Senior Poodle role very well indeed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I brought Poppy home when Sophy was just 7 months - much earlier than usually recommended, but just right for us. Sophy was desperate for a canine playmate, and it was love at first sight. They don't cuddle together, but they play and are very happy and at ease in each other's company. I think the relationship does change with two dogs, but I think perhaps it can be a better one for the dog - I have become more aware of them as dogs and individuals, rather than as my companions, if that makes any sense at all!

I think it has to be a joint decision - do you want another dog, and will Lumi accept another dog. Love is not finite - it expands to embrace all those we share it with. Time and money, however, are finite, and especially with a puppy the commitment of both can be pretty high.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

when my daughter and I got her minis we ended up with 2 from the same litter and it worked out great! then we added Ginger and then Teddy - it is a little more chaotic. Now I live in two rooms with 2 standards and its hard - I can't walk well so they don't get enough exercise - I thought they woudl run and play together in the enormus yard we created for them but they hang out by the door waiting to be let inso they can "be with me" lol the other thing to consider is the cost fo having two dogs - it is proving very costly to me. Hope that helps


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have had as many as 4 dogs at one time, due to circumstances. This was NOT fun, IMO. I had Potsie, my son's black lab (RIP Chipper!), my daughter's yorkie-poo (temporary for a few months until she got herself a permanent place to live , thank goodness), and my MIL's cockapoo (we fostered her, then found her an outstanding new home, thank goodness). I do like having 2 dogs, as long as they get along. They don't need to be the same breed unless that's your desire. 

The more dogs you have, the higher the vet bills, the cost of their food, toys, leashes, collars, crates, boarding, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Only *rarely* have I had a 'single' dog.....*

Usually I have 3 or more! Right now I have 5 -- 3 Shih Tzu's (1.5, 4, and 6), my son's (mostly) Aussie/ACD mix -- 1.5, and now Remi the Toy Poodle - 6 months. 

Beyond the puppy stage it's not hard to give everyone 'equal' time. Bella likes to mouth-wrestle or play 'tug' with me and she will bring me a toy and 'tell' me it's time to play. We play for 5 or 10 minutes and she's done. Suni likes to chew on things or sleep by me. Bogie likes off-leash time to run around the house or play fetch so I'll throw a ball over and over and over for him. Remi likes to play with the other dogs. 

The MAJOR benefit is they play with each other, so I don't spend as much time 'entertaining' them as I would with a single dog. They wear each other out which is a good thing. Last night I was brushing Bella in my lap while watching TV, Suni and Remi were sleeping on the couch beside us. Bogie and Zippy were out in the backyard playing chase 'n wrestle with each other. Everyone was happy. 

To me, the benefits WAYYY outweigh any negative aspects I could think of.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I have had multiple dogs for so long now it's hard to imagine just having 1.

The pros to multiples that I see it:

1 - they can play with each other.
2 - If I have to leave they're not lonely.
3 - They seem to enjoy the togetherness.
4 - I don't feel as guilty for not being able to always completely devote myself to them.

The cons:

1 - More money.
2 - People think you're odd.
3 - Training takes more time.

Having 2 dogs I think is easier than 1. Adding #3 and #4 takes more thought process and more juggling. I personally will never have more dogs than I can singly walk, which leaves me at 6 max, and really 4. I can walk 4 big dogs or a mixture of sizes easily. 6 can be done, but it's a pain. That's also the max my van would hold if they're bigger. 

I know though I will never ever have one. For a very weird and morbid reason. Losing a dog is so painful, that I think if I ever had one and lost them, I'm not sure what I'd go on living for. I know that sounds weird, but losing a dog knocks me down so hard, that my living dogs keeps me going through the devastation. If I didn't have another dog at home then, I doubt I would ever get another one and face the pain again. My goal right now is to keep my dogs spaced in age so I never only have a group of seniors. I think a puppy introduced to an older dog keeps them young and it's a huge difference in training to train a puppy with a well trained adult around. So right now I have 3, and they're 8 years, 6 years and 9 months. I'd love another poodle in the fall, but my plan is to wait till 2013, or 2014. Ideally I'd like to keep 3-4 years between the dogs. That of course is barring rescues, or the perfect puppy showing up .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think age is the factor, younger dogs will love another dog , but older dogs , not so much. I had one shih tuz for years and then we took in a foster shih tuz that stayed of course... they never played together , but did wait on one another when they went outside . I am down to one 15 year old shih tuz and one 7 year old spoo. I will not be bringing in any more dogs. But if I ever do get a puppy, I will be getting two.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Another Plus*

I never have to take mine to a dog park because I have enough dogs here!! So I never have to worry about my dogs being attacked or bitten, or THEM attacking/chasing other dogs besides my own.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

Charlotte is my only dog, but my flatmate has a dog so our household has two. Even though the other one isn't mine, having two dogs around I find is a lot more stressful than one. With one its nice and easy, you know where it is and what its doing, its sitting nicely or playing alone. It's easy to just feed it and leave feed out if you want, training there are less distractions. 

Then enter the second dog, who is very nice and all, but they are always rushing around crazily, distracting each other etc. If one barks they both bark and set each other off. More food, more hair. 

I know Charlotte loves having a friend, but when I move out I will not be getting another dog. I hope to buy my own house early next year, and if I do that I'll probably get a cat. My mother has cats and Charlotte loves one of them, and they chase each other around and play together, and she loves licking the cat, but I find cats much less maintenance. That way I can have my relationship with my dog, and my relationship with my cat and they can keep each other company. 

If I were to ever buy a small farm or property I'd consider another dog but not in just a normal house. I like it so much better when its just my dog at home.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm all about MPS and I'll share my experience.  

I started with one oversized MPOO and I felt so bad leaving him alone when I went to work. I'd always planned on adding a second, but Pippin was an unexpected arrival. I fell in love with him when I accompanied my sister to pick up her MPOO and he ended up in the car with us. Alex and Pippin soon became fast friends and I never regretted the decision at all.

Then years later I adopted my first rescue, Brandy, and my pack grew to three. Brandy passed and I adopted Lord Byron, another senior. The boys were _great_ with these older, needy pups.

Lord Byron passed and a few years later I added Merlin, a 6 year old retired stud dog. Once again, total harmony. In fact, they all seem to thrive with the added company. I should note that none of my poodles have a high prey drive or are 'assertive' in any way. I'd describe them all as being rather neutral or even-keeled. There's no fighting or obnoxious behaviour whatsoever. They play, sleep and eat together, while all interacting with me equally. 

I think it's all about putting the right dogs together in the right environment. Maybe I've been lucky but I've had excellent matches over the years. I'm rather high energy and my poods reflect my personality but it works for me as I like to run with them and/or take them for long, brisk walks, etc.

So, I say if you want to add to your pack, start with two and see how that goes. Make sure you pick a dog that complements Lumi's temperament and consider rescue as an option. I'm glad I did!


----------



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

We brought home our second spoo, Remy, about 6 weeks ago. It has taken time for our first dog, Arlo (1.5 yrs old), to get used to the change but they seem to be forming their own bond. I am excited to see how they relate to each other once they are both adults - right now it is a bit intense because someone has to supervise Remy all the time. But I know that once he is grown up and better trained, having two dogs will be great and just as easy as having one.

I don't think Lumi will be sad. She may be confused for a bit, but everyone will settle in with time and I bet she'll like having a buddy


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had to do it all over again I would only have one dog. One dog is so much easier. They bond with other dogs but not like they bond with you. You can concentrate all your time, energy and training on one creature and not have to split it up.

Traveling is easier. If you want to go to a pet shop or the beach, or anywhere really, with your companion, it is much easier to only have to worry about one. 

As much as I love pitbulls, I would never adopt another one. I'll have mine until the day he dies but having fostered several and owned one, they are way, way too high energy for my liking. Leash training is an absolute disaster with most pits until they get about seven years old, they always want to be at the end of the rope. I can take him to the beach and he'd swim himself to death if I didn't tell him to stop and come on in. 

In the end though you will love and get used to having more than one if you choose. It's a lot more work, time, energy and money, but if it's what you want, go for it.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your input and stories!! I know I'll be refering back to this thread for insight a lot over the coming months and years until (if) I make that plunge! It's so easy to fantasize about that houseful of happy, healthy, furry friends, but it's not always that way. I guess I just want more to love!

ArcticFox and Ryker's Mom, thank you for your suggestions/thoughts on fostering! I've fostered before and I don't think I'd like to do it anymore. It's hard to acclimate new dogs, and hard to let them go! : ( I worry if I fostered "just to see" how Lumi does with a second dog, I'd fall in love and keep him/her, even though it may not be the dog I would have chose. I like the pet-sitting idea!

Tokipoke, funny you mention being less neurotic. I actually hope that's what a second dog could do for me! I'm a little obsessive about what Lumi's doing every moment, and well, you just can't be obsessed with *everybody*! I think multiple dogs might give me a little less control and that would be a good thing! : P

Oceanrose, I don't think that's a weird reason at all! I wanted to add a second dog when I had Simba in part for the very same reason! I didn't because it would have made him unhappy. But, it would have been very nice to have a dog to come home to when I returned from the vet without him. Fortunately, I had two kitties. I don't think I'd ever have just one dog or cat, total. That's just a major depressive episode in the making!

Rowan, I LOVE those types of personalities! Easy going guys are my faves! That's what Simba was. Also meek and timid, so a second dog was a no-go for us. *But* if I'd added one, he would never have given me or the other dog a lick of trouble. Lumi is calming down a bit here at the 9 month mark, and I really don't know quite how she'll "settle". Of course, if I get a puppy, I don't know how they'll "settle"! That's a good reason to consider rescue, right there!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm watching our friend's dog for two weeks. His name is Oscar, the same dog in the pics on the thread http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/18484-leroys-first-hotel-stay.html. I think I could do three dogs if I chose. I'm not sure whether I'd like two big dogs (Oscar and Leroy), or two small dogs (Louis + another small dog). I walk all three of them at once. It can get a little hectic. Especially because they are all boys and want to sniff and mark everywhere. The marking is really with Louis and Oscar; I'm always pulled in two different directions. Leroy is SO distracted with squirrels and cats lately. He's become SUPER annoying. I'm not sure if he's being so ADD because I've added Oscar to the mix. I find myself gravitating more to Oscar and Louis, cause they act like dogs and actually listen. Leroy is acting up and not listening. Maybe Leroy does better as an only dog, or "semi" only dog, cause he acted better with just him and Louis. Leroy cannot play with the little guy like he does with Oscar, but then again, Oscar is a little older and acts like a grumpy old man. 

I think in the future, I'll have two small dogs (uh oh, I've become a small dog convert after getting Louis!), or a small dog and a cat -- but I think I will be a cat only household in the long future, lol. Cats are low maintenance!

Also, I find myself liking more of an independent dog. Maybe that is why Leroy is bothering me so much lately. I took only Louis out for a walk (to make him poop), and my husband said that Leroy was crying and yodeling SO bad. I want a dog that wants to be with me but it isn't the end of the world if I leave.


----------



## LoveDog2 (Mar 28, 2012)

This has been a great thread and so timely for me. Just this evening some folks were encouraging me to get at least one other dog and it sounded great (one has 2 and the other has 3 dogs) but then I got to wondering what it would really be like.

My boy is just 7 months and I know he'd love a buddy. He loves all other dogs. But I don't think I could handle it. But, maybe one day...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The perk of having two dogs the same size is that they can play together. Oscar and Leroy wrestled for 30 minutes straight, played tug for 10 minutes, and then ran around outside for 15 minutes. They were SO tired that they didn't have enough energy to chew on some yummy bones I gave them. They do play and wear each other out! The only downside I can see, especially since I'm trying to grow Leroy's hair and keep him clean - is his hair is sopping wet all the time with spit, and then really crusty when dry. Looks like I'll be giving Oscar a bath before I send him home to his owner cause all the hair around is head is really crusty as well! I guess the other downside is rambunctious play all the time inside the house.


----------



## Tiki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Multi vs single dog household*

I am where you are on and off. I use to have two standards and and huge yard and even then it was hard as a stay at home mom and I had the time when the boys were in school and we walked all the time and played ball and they were still two tornados in the house. I now live in a smaller home, my boys are teenagers and I have one male 5yr old rescued neutered standard. Sometimes I think he is bored and would like a pal and others I am glad for the simplicity and quiet time. I usually get over my "should I add another dog itch" by fostering for area rescues/shelters and the deployed military (Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets). It gives my dog the chance to have a buddy and then it is not forever for me. I get nice breaks as well, take in a dog when I feel I am up to it and can provide for the dog what it needs as a foster mom and the cost is covered mainly by the rescue/shelter/soldier and I helped give a dog a better chance with providing time, home and training. Another nice option I am considering in 4 years when all the kids are gone is being a puppy raiser for those who train dogs for people with disabilities. It's always been on my bucket list and I feel that will be a good time and it is 6 months of 2 dogs and then take a break before thinking of adding another to continue as a puppy raiser. There are a lot of options.


----------

